# Wings....brine them or no?



## nygiant (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm going to do wings on the smoker. One grate will have the wings injected with Frank's red hot and sprinkled on the outside with Cajun rub.  The other grate will have wings with just a sweet dry rub.  

Is it a waste of time to bribe wings since they are so small?  Just wondering if it would add to the tenderness.  In addition I've usually smoked the ring for around an hour or so at 300-325. Is it worth trying them at 250 and then put over open flame at the end orincrease the temp at the end to crisp up?  Would doing them at  250 make them come out more tender?

Just wondering if brining and smoking at lower temp then crisping  up would make them more tender.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

As far as brining goes that's up to you. I brine chicken and turkeys, then smoke them. After smoke we also deep fry them sealing in brine/smoke flavor. It is a huge hit in our get togethers. It wont make them any crispier until you subject them to higher heat.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Unless they're fresh wings, there's likely no need to brine, as they've probably been injected at the plant with solution:  check the packaging and/or ask someone in the meat department.  If your brine is less concentrated than the wing solution already present, you've just diluted the wing.  If your brine is more concentrated than the wing solution, it could become overpowering.  Principles of osmosis are in play here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2017)

Personally I think you get a better wing if you smoke them at 250-270, for about 1 1/2 hours, then put them on a hot 500+ grill for a minute or so on each side to crisp them up.

Then I usually toss them in Frank's hot wing sauce & melted butter.

Al


----------



## nygiant (Feb 4, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Unless they're fresh wings, there's likely no need to brine, as they've probably been injected at the plant with solution:  check the packaging and/or ask someone in the meat department.  If your brine is less concentrated than the wing solution already present, you've just diluted the wing.  If your brine is more concentrated than the wing solution, it could become overpowering.  Principles of osmosis are in play here.



Yes, these are fresh wings NOT previously frozen. I think they are better than frozen.  I just wasn't sure if brining would have any effect since they are so small. Don't want to waste time and resources if there's no noticeable difference.  If it does make them more tender/jucier I'll do it.  




SmokinAl said:


> Personally I think you get a better wing if you smoke them at 250-270, for about 1 1/2 hours, then put them on a hot 500+ grill for a minute or so on each side to crisp them up.
> Then I usually toss them in Frank's hot wing sauce & melted butter.
> 
> Al



Hey Al, thanks for posting!  You've helped me on here before over the last year or so.  

I'll shoot for the temp you just said.  I'm using a Weber smokey mountain.  You think if I fire up my Webber kettle grill with some lump and put them on there for a few minutes each side is a plan?  Unless you think I could remove the bowl from the smoker and do it that way?

What are your thoughts on brining first?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 4, 2017)

> Yes, these are fresh wings NOT previously frozen. I think they are better than frozen. I just wasn't sure if brining would have any effect since they are so small. Don't want to waste time and resources if there's no noticeable difference. If it does make them more tender/jucier I'll do it.



Sorry, let me rephrase:  I used "fresh", meaning that they hadn't been processed, not if they had been previously frozen or not.  If they've been processed by a large producer, they've likely been in some solution.  If you're buying from a local farm, they likely haven't.  

Look at Red's wing thread from a couple of weeks ago--nice way to do them.  Injecting with hot sauce (Crystal is my go-to) and Creole butter is another route.


----------



## nygiant (Feb 4, 2017)

IMG_9308.JPG



__ nygiant
__ Feb 4, 2017






Got 2 packs of these. Don't see where they've been injected with any type of solution.  Think they need brining?

Also, yes, I was gonna do that "scarbelly" style recipe that's so popular in here.  Inject with a mixture of franks r d hot and creole butter.  Then dust with a Cajun seasoning and smoke.   Just not sure if I'm injecting if brining needs to be done.  

The other pack I was just gonna rub with a dry rub that's like a sweet spicy mix, no injection.  Not sure if brining is worth it or not in those either.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2017)

If you want to add flavor inject your wings. Brining will add flavor but not as much as injecting. 

High temp smoking is the way to go. Give the poultry section a peruse in this thread. Scarbelly wings are hard to beat.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 4, 2017)

There's probably already some type of solution in play.  I don't think you need to.


----------



## nygiant (Feb 4, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you want to add flavor inject your wings. Brining will add flavor but not as much as injecting.
> 
> High temp smoking is the way to go. Give the poultry section a peruse in this thread. Scarbelly wings are hard to beat.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index




Dirt....what's up brother!  You've helped me many times on this site!  I've taken your advice on wings and smoke around 315-325 and they turn out great.  

I tried the scarbelly one time and I don't think I did it good.  Maybe didn't inject each wing enough?  Only had a few that had juice in the middle when you bit into them. Unless I'm wrong in thinking that's how they're all supposed to be.  Might have had them on too long too.  I think I injected each wing 2 times, maybe that's on me not doing it right?


----------



## nygiant (Feb 4, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> There's probably already some type of solution in play.  I don't think you need to.



Ok


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2017)

nygiant said:


> Yes, these are fresh wings NOT previously frozen. I think they are better than frozen. I just wasn't sure if brining would have any effect since they are so small. Don't want to waste time and resources if there's no noticeable difference. If it does make them more tender/jucier I'll do it.
> Hey Al, thanks for posting! You've helped me on here before over the last year or so.
> 
> I'll shoot for the temp you just said. I'm using a Weber smokey mountain. You think if I fire up my Webber kettle grill with some lump and put them on there for a few minutes each side is a plan? Unless you think I could remove the bowl from the smoker and do it that way?
> ...


I don't think that brining wings is going to do much.

I would just stick with the injection.

I know a lot of guys on here smoke their wings at 325, but when I do it, all I get is bite thru skin.

If you truly want crispy skin then IMHO, the best way is a couple of minutes on a hot grill.

Or you can take the middle section off & put a grate on the bottom over the coals & do the same thing.

I use a screaming hot gas grill.

Al


----------



## nygiant (Feb 4, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think that brining wings is going to do much.
> I would just stick with the injection.
> I know a lot of guys on here smoke their wings at 325, but when I do it, all I get is bite thru skin.
> If you truly want crispy skin then IMHO, the best way is a couple of minutes on a hot grill.
> ...



 OK Al thanks for the help.  I'm gonna inject a batch and cover with Cajun seasoning.  The other a dry rub that is a little sweet.   Was going to leave them on raised trays in the refrigerator uncovered overnight to maybe help dry them out some and put them on the smoker tomorrow morning.


----------



## seenred (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello NYG,

Agree with what Al, Case and Groucho said.  There's no reason to brine if you are injecting the wings ala the Scarbelly method.  IMO injecting adds all the flavor and moisture you need to the wings.  

Good luck with these...and be sure to post pics!  Thumbs Up. Scarbelly wings are a favorite at my house!  :drool

Red


----------



## nygiant (Feb 5, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> Hello NYG,
> 
> Agree with what Al, Case and Groucho said.  There's no reason to brine if you are injecting the wings ala the Scarbelly method.  IMO injecting adds all the flavor and moisture you need to the wings.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what I did....followed you all's advice.  Was gonna 2 two different kinds but decided to do ALL injected.  Getting ready to fire up the WSM in a few.  

Planning on doing 300 for about 1.5 hours.


----------



## nygiant (Feb 5, 2017)

Just took them off......did 32 or 2 racks. 

Before and after.....













IMG_9319.JPG



__ nygiant
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_9321.JPG



__ nygiant
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## seenred (Feb 5, 2017)

So how were they?  They sure look good from here!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2017)

Look great what times the party.

Warren


----------



## nygiant (Feb 5, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> So how were they?  They sure look good from here!  Thumbs Up
> 
> Red



Haven't eaten them yet.  Put in a tin and will heat up before the game.  I did taste one and I'd say i did good.  Nice and juicy with crisp skin. 




HalfSmoked said:


> Look great what times the party.
> 
> Warren



Ha ha.


----------



## nygiant (Feb 6, 2017)

OK just to post back here to let anyone that was interested know, they turned out awesome. Crispy skin and very very tender and juicy on the inside. I made sure I injected them several times on both sides this time. I don't know if this has anything to do with it or not, but perhaps putting the rub on and injecting them and letting them sit for a day before smoking them helped. The last time I did that I just injected them and rubbed them and put them straight on. 

 Very noticeably more tender this time as well.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Good for you, Glad they turned out great for you. Charlie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 6, 2017)

Good job NYG! I cant seem to make enough of those things to cure the cravings! In fact I just made another batch this weekend too.

If its worth mentioning... I think you can get more sauce injected in whole wings vs the "party wings" or pieces. They seem to hold a bit more tenderness this way as well.

I did these with Cholula (my fave) and Creole butter. Much better chile flavor and less vinegar flavor.













Wings.png



__ browneyesvictim
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------

